# decals and paint



## chevyfan56 (Jun 29, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find the decals that were on my Case 440 originally? At one point or another someone has removed them and repainted it. Also would like to know original paint colors and/or codes.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Try Tony Gilletto at Maple-Hunter for the decals;

Maple-Hunter LGT Decals
P.O. Box 9891
College Station, TX 77842

(979) 693-3619 phone/fax


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks for the information sixchows. I was going to check for information at work but seem like everytime I think of it I get busy. I myself am not that pleased with the decals from Case. They just get them from someone else. My books at home doesn't have any information on the newer stuff(1959 and older).
caseman-d


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I just found the link to maple-hunter's catalog. It might be a little old as I know he has more bolens decals than what are listed here but you can email or call to inquire about what you need.

http://www.pullmapa.com/maplehunter_lawn_.htm


----------

